# Danny0663's can opener tube mod



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Dialup Danny sent me one of his "can openers" for Xmas, just got it today. At first glance, it's real cute. I decided to mod it for tubes, for durability. Fits in a zippo pocket with room for ammo. ****, I could probably sneak it into a prison with no discomfort. Great work, Danny boy.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.390591,-157.741790


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not sure what's nicer, the slingshot or the view!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that's marsh behind my office


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! Cant beat that.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

pop shot said:


> I could probably sneak it into a prison with no discomfort.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahhhh finally it arrives, was getting a little worried








Glad you like it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Dial Up Danny? thought you was Broadband Dan now ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you want to get technical about it, he's actually Slingshot Dan now.

Yes, his ISP is called Slingshot !

jeslousy


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep, it's really called "Slingshot"
Tsk tsk tsk, jealous?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Well whatever your new title is, thanks, dialup. Good job, good trade.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407726,-157.748210


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I'm not sure what's nicer, the slingshot or the view!


Same here


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great little shooter there pop shot


----------

